

Structural Tags in HTML5 - gursikh
http://orderedlist.com/our-writing/resources/html-css/structural-tags-in-html5/

======
alanh
Pretty ambiguous.

> <section>

> section is a thematic grouping of content, typically preceded by header…

> <header>

> The header of a section…

So do headers go before or inside sections? Or both?

The article also fails to mention that <header> is completely different from
the way most of us use the #header ID in documents — <header> can be used over
and over in HTML5 so the meaning is different than a lot of people would
assume.

I know the example makes it less ambiguous, but come on.

------
tung
If you found this blog post a bit abrupt, you might want to look at Mark
Pilgrim's take on HTML5's semantic elements.

<http://diveintohtml5.org/semantics.html>

------
MichaelApproved
Great that it's possible to starting using it now but would doing so improve
or hurt SEO? Anyone know if search engines are setup to parse this data
better?

~~~
arihant
I serve on W3C's HTML5 Working Group. This certainly would help search engines
along the road. I wouldn't think this would hurt SEO in any way, may actually
end up helping. I am not too involved with SEO stuff, but I can help with
other stuff you might be interested in with focus to HTML5.

